# FS: South American Lungfish



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

8" SA lungfish for sale. Eats flake, bloodworm, shrimp pellets. Nice and fat. Asking $20.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Still available, can deliver tomorrow as far as Vancouver.


----------

